# Midwest and I'm itching to get back into the lawn...how much longer will winter be?



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

It's a nice warm day today around 40 degrees, looks like we just need to make it through february and hopefully we get a nice warmer than usual March. Based on my Lawn Journal I see that I mowed the first or second week of March to clean up all the debris. Spring is just around the corner boys... :thumbup:


----------



## TurfMaster (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds like Utah weather we are having in salt Lake. I have been lucky enough to mow in December and now January. I don't mow if the crowns are frozen. Picking up all the bits that blow in so I can rock it in March. I can't wait.

Hopefully you to can get a mow in before March.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

TurfMaster said:


> Sounds like Utah weather we are having in salt Lake. I have been lucky enough to mow in December and now January. I don't mow if the crowns are frozen. Picking up all the bits that blow in so I can rock it in March. I can't wait.
> 
> Hopefully you to can get a mow in before March.


My grass is still green in January! It's been a warm winter.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Northeast here, but we have almost the same weather.

I just mowed less than 3 weeks ago for the final time (and every 2 weeks for the prior month before that), so I need a break for another 2 months or so!

Dec. 31st was the latest I've ever mowed. Normally I don't need to mow past the first week in Dec. And sometimes it stops even in late Nov.

The earliest ever was like the last day of Feb., to remove dead stuff and reinvigorate it. But normally that is more like iate March.

Doubtful that this year will match both the latest (check!) and earliest ever mow in the same Winter, but who knows.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm hoping for 10" a week from now until March 1st. Then it can slow down. melt off thru the month, start seeing grass in April and starting warming up.


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm about 11 weeks since my last and 11 weeks from my first.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

TurfMaster said:


> Sounds like Utah weather we are having in salt Lake. I have been lucky enough to mow in December and now January. I don't mow if the crowns are frozen. Picking up all the bits that blow in so I can rock it in March. I can't wait.
> 
> Hopefully you to can get a mow in before March.


oh I definitely mowed in December as I still had leaf debris falling, some of the trees don't like to lose their leaves easily. It's been a mild winter so far and we got lucky and dodged a 1ft snow storm for the midwest. Basically have 1 month to go now and hopefully in March I can get out there.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Green said:


> Northeast here, but we have almost the same weather.
> 
> I just mowed less than 3 weeks ago for the final time (and every 2 weeks for the prior month before that), so I need a break for another 2 months or so!
> 
> ...


Yes sometimes when the winds shift it really throws in a warm day late Feb or early March and you know spring is just around the corner. I'm hoping we don't get hit by much snow this year.

Best thing is the days are lengthening so by the end of the Jan there's quite a difference.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

February is already here boys...not much more time until the first mow

Like I said, first or 2nd week of March there is usually a warm day to get back out there.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

U.S. should prepare for six more weeks of winter.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't trust that dirty rat

instead I looked at historical data for my area, every month in March for the last 5yrs there has been a nice warm day in the first two weeks. Very rarely does it ever snow after March 7th.

https://www.wunderground.com

simply enter your location then click "Calendar" and adjust the year and month


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

john5246 said:


> I don't trust that dirty rat


Ha! I was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Northern Iowa, I'm in the same boat. I just finished writing a MS-DOS program for at-home soil testing, have done plumbing to prepare for installing a sprinkler system, and am working with Rainbird to get the system designed. Maybe next week the snow will be down enough that I can trim the trees out front while the ground is still frozen. IS IT SPRING YET???


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Northern Iowa, I'm in the same boat. I just finished writing a MS-DOS program for at-home soil testing


Wow.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Green said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Iowa, I'm in the same boat. I just finished writing a MS-DOS program for at-home soil testing
> ...


You want the link?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly Adam said:
> ...


I'm sure there are people here who would use it, even if not me right now.


----------

